
Show HN: Belle – HTTP/Websocket lib in C++17 using Boost.Beast and Boost.ASIO - octobanana
https://octobanana.com/software/belle
======
octobanana
Hello HN!

About a year ago, I wanted to build a personal website in C++ to host projects
and blog posts. I experimented with multiple C++ web libraries and went
through several complete rewrites. Like the authors of all the other web
libraries, I decided to write my own. The result of that endeavor is the Belle
library. It has been powering my personal website since it went live two
months ago. Its goal is to have an intuitive API, reasonable defaults, and
great performance.

Any comments, questions, or feedback is welcomed!

